# Fireproof SD DVD review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ULmfxtoGL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*Fireproof movie review*


The wife and I rented this movie last week, This movie stars Kirk Cameron, Jason McLeod, Erin Bethea, Ken Bevel, Stephen Dervan and is directed by Alex Kendrick.

For a religious movie it is not all that bad, I have also seen the "Left behind series" and although I dont agree with everything in it I did find it watchable.
Fireproof is about a fireman that has it all or so it seems, He is the chief of a fire hall and loves his job however his marriage is failing badly.

The acting is fair but as usual is not up to par with alot of mainstream movies. I think if you look past some of the acting and pay attention to the story you wont be bothered much by it. 
If your looking at turning your marriage around or just want to try something different this is a good tool and has some great points.

Overall I give this movie a :3.5stars: out of 5.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been kinda wondering about this movie. Not really my cup of tea, but might be worth a watch. Who knows, even after nearly 25 years of being married I will learn something. :whistling:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not seen this movie yet either. I was wondering if it was coming to Blu Ray. I will buy it sight unseen in Blu when it comes out. I have heard some good press on it. I know a lot of people from my church have really liked the movie.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is there will be no Bluray release of this movie.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

That's too bad. In my Netflix account it had an option to select Bluray but when it is selected, it says that it has not come out yet. I guess I will rent the SD.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> My understanding is there will be no Bluray release of this movie.


Amazon is listing the Blu ray for release on Sept 29. I have already pre-ordered it...


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to follow up, I finally got around to watching the Blu-ray (which I received months ago...:innocent, and IMO the audio and video are fantastic (besides the fact that I love the film).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I may replace the copy I have with Blu but its $34 up here so Im not sure if its worth it.


----------

